# UK Knitters - Aldi Wool



## margaretcave

Just picked up the new catalogue for Aldi. On Sale from Sunday 29 September - Wool.

Chunky Knit- 300g - £5.99
Aran Yarn - 400g - £7.99
Baby Yarn - 200g - £3.49
Luxury Scarf Yarn - 3 x 50g - £3.49

Plus free knitting patterns to download from www.aldi.co.uk.

Please leave some in the shop for me to buy!!!!


----------



## bagibird

Wish there were an Aldi near here - nearest is about 40 miles away. Would deffo snap up some bargains.....


----------



## Deefercrafts

Oh dear, I MUST NOT Go to Aldi (It's just down the Road)
I always spot Yarn I MUST have. Then have to think of something to knit with it LOL 
I Must NOT GO !!!!


----------



## veejayh

Deefercrafts said:


> Oh dear, I MUST NOT Go to Aldi (It's just down the Road)
> I always spot Yarn I MUST have. Then have to think of something to knit with it LOL
> I Must NOT GO !!!!


Repeat after me "I MUST NOT GO" .....my answer is "Why not?


----------



## missmolly

Deefercrafts said:


> Oh dear, I MUST NOT Go to Aldi (It's just down the Road)
> I always spot Yarn I MUST have. Then have to think of something to knit with it LOL
> I Must NOT GO !!!!


You need to go out for some fresh air and exercise.......just veer into the shop and buy some yarn ( weights lol) to carry home. Great workout haha :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bane

Deefercrafts said:


> Oh dear, I MUST NOT Go to Aldi (It's just down the Road)
> I always spot Yarn I MUST have. Then have to think of something to knit with it LOL
> I Must NOT GO !!!!


that's what I tell myself, but I have a hosp apt and I have to go past aldi to get there. it would seem rude not pop in and check it out. ;-)


----------



## TinaOR

I know some people are lovers of Aldi Wool, but just a little warning that sometimes it isn't as good a deal as you think. I know a local yarn store where 400g Aran yarn (with 30% wool) is £8.50 and Chunky 500g is £4.50 (promotion, usually only £5.50 anyway). I understand not everyone has a local yarn shop though.


----------



## Deefercrafts

No No No you don't understand, I still have some from Last time, I also have Bags of Yarn that came with the knitting Machine plus some more Cones that I just HAD to have. I don't have space LOL
I buy the Aldi to knit Hubby a sweater and use it for something else. I do the same with what I buy to knit for me. You are supposed to help me overcome this addiction not encourage me LOL


----------



## missmolly

If all my spare wardrobes are FULL of yarn why should you be allowed to hang clothes in yours?? haha
I will never utter the words "you don't need any more yarn" lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## omahelen

Shall be going there the last lot I bought from them knitted up great


----------



## Deefercrafts

missmolly said:


> If all my spare wardrobes are FULL of yarn why should you be allowed to hang clothes in yours?? haha
> I will never utter the words "you don't need any more yarn" lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Erm , my Wardorobes are full of sewing stuff so I can't get knitting stuff in there, The knitting stuff took over the Conservatory a LONG Time ago , it keeps the Card making stuff company. The knitting machines are in the living room along with one sewing machine LOL


----------



## vershi

Ooo thanks for the tip, I will be there, have just had a look online, they have some nice baby wool this time. :thumbup:


----------



## budmar

margaretcave said:


> Just picked up the new catalogue for Aldi. On Sale from Sunday 29 September - Wool.
> 
> Chunky Knit- 300g - £5.99
> Aran Yarn - 400g - £7.99
> Baby Yarn - 200g - £3.49
> Luxury Scarf Yarn - 3 x 50g - £3.49
> 
> Plus free knitting patterns to download from www.aldi.co.uk.
> 
> Please leave some in the shop for me to buy!!!!


Thanks Margaret, Aldi is just down the road from us. will pop in and see what they have.


----------



## christine 47

Bit disappointed this time as the Aran is only in the Rustic Yarn which I made my husband a cardigan with last year and I still have some Green. It washes really well in the washing machine, I was hoping they would have the plain wine again like they did in May. The patterns are for scarves, plain and ribbed.


----------



## missmolly

Deefercrafts said:


> Erm , my Wardorobes are full of sewing stuff so I can't get knitting stuff in there, The knitting stuff took over the Conservatory a LONG Time ago , it keeps the Card making stuff company. The knitting machines are in the living room along with one sewing machine LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you're in a worse position than me then!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Deefercrafts

We live in a small Bungalow, I also have a Craft room which has Computer Craft Table (when I can see it) and Embroidery machine in it lol
I often tell people I have Craft Room, it's called a Bungalow
When hubby gets round to it we are having a switch round with rooms, and I get a slightly bigger room. Then I can have the Cutting table in there (I Hope). I could do with someone coming to organise things LOL


----------



## missmolly

Deefercrafts said:


> We live in a small Bungalow, I also have a Craft room which has Computer Craft Table (when I can see it) and Embroidery machine in it lol
> I often tell people I have Craft Room, it's called a Bungalow
> When hubby gets round to it we are having a switch round with rooms, and I get a slightly bigger room. Then I can have the Cutting table in there (I Hope). I could do with someone coming to organise things LOL


I think the way we're all "collecting" ( not hoarding) wool we all need to move to a bigger house :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## christine 47

Thank goodness I'm not in my own. My husband thinks it's only me that takes over every room. I keep saying I'm knitting as fast as I can to use up the yarn, and he says why buy more then.
Says he who has just purchased another fishing reel this week.


----------



## omahelen

yes I think we are all the same,but husband has his art materials in cupboards, just think its good we all have these absorbing hobbies keeps us out of mischief. :lol: :lol: 

By the way Deefercrafts love that little doggie face on you Avatar it always makes me a smile :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy

missmolly said:


> You need to go out for some fresh air and exercise.......just veer into the shop and buy some yarn ( weights lol) to carry home. Great workout haha :thumbup: :thumbup:


My kind of thinking!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deefercrafts

Well , I don't think all my stash can possibly be my fault. I told Hubby they have Yarn at Aldi on Sunday and what did he say "Best go to Aldi on Sunday then "
Can't possibly be my fault can it LOL


----------



## LadyBecket

We used to have an Aldi's in Owosso, but they closed up. There is a big one in Flint now but that is the most dangerous city in the state. Many get shot just driving though there.


----------



## Deefercrafts

LadyBecket said:


> We used to have an Aldi's in Owosso, but they closed up. There is a big one in Flint now but that is the most dangerous city in the state. Many get shot just driving though there.


WOW !!! Don't go there ! whatever you do.


----------



## christine 47

This is the Aldi Rustic Grey when knitted


----------



## Crochet4me

You can not resist , it's winter and how long before it's back?


----------



## Crochet4me

That is gorgeous ! Not a bad model either :roll:


----------

